# suche 240mm Lüfter



## The Ian (18. Mai 2009)

*suche 240mm Lüfter*

ich bin auf der suche nache einem PC tauglichen 240mm, dh also dass man den normal wie jeden andern lüfter auch am pc anschließen und auch steuern kann...meine bisherige suche im inet hat soetwas nicht ergeben oder so ein lüfter wäre abnormal laut oder stromfressend geworden (nein einen lüfter mit nem 100w motor will ich nicht xD)

habt ihr lüfter oder wisst ihr wo es welche gibt, die 240mm groß sind auf 12v laufen und auch leise sind??


----------



## _hellgate_ (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche 240mm Lüfter*

240 wirst du warscheinlich keine finden mit 230mm bist du besser dran...

wenn es nicht wichtig ist kannste jau auch einen etwas kleineren nehmen
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkühlung Vollsortimenter - 225mm Lüfter

http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog...200mm-LED-Luefter-fuer-RC-932-red::11921.html


----------



## Bruce112 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche 240mm Lüfter*

Hi

was wills du damit Kühlen den ganzen Zimmer 

Oder du nimmst direkt ne  Flugzeug Türbine ,kanns ja dann mit den Ganzen Haus wegfliegen 

kanns ja bei Lufthansa mal Fragen ob die so was verkaufen .

Geh ins schrottplatz und nimm ein Auto Kühler 

einziges was mir so jetzt einfällt


----------



## The Ian (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche 240mm Lüfter*

naja die bohrung des lüfters muss so weit auseinander sein, wie wenn man zwei normale 120mm nebeneinander legt
ich wollte im prinzip statt 4 120mm einen 240 er nehmen...ev ist ja auch mein gedankengang falsch und das geht garnicht und mann muss nen 250er oder sowas nehmen

und ein autolüfter ist in der regel nicht ganz leise und wird vom motor angetrieben (war zumindest mal so xD) bzw hat so nen stromhunger, den ich meinem nt nicht zumuten will


----------



## _hellgate_ (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche 240mm Lüfter*

was hast du denn für ein gehäuse?


----------



## Bruce112 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche 240mm Lüfter*

Firma Papst erstellt haupsächtlich lüfter frag doch mal nach .

hab einmal im fernsehen gesehen .

oder du gehst ins türkischen Cafe .


meistens über den eingangstür sind lüfter eingebaut .soll angeblich zigarretenrauch wegpusten .

sagst du du kommst von dieser Firma so so und erfindest ne geschichte .
baust ab .und gehst


----------



## The Ian (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche 240mm Lüfter*

lol ihr kommt auf ideen naja werden dann wohl doch "nur" 4 120mm lüfer weil ne extraanfertigung würde wohl mein budget überschreiten


----------



## tobi757 (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche 240mm Lüfter*

Von Coolermaster gibts einen 230mm Lüfter, ob du einen 250 oder 230 nimmst, die meiste Leistung wirst du eh mit 4x120mm haben


----------



## The Ian (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche 240mm Lüfter*

hmm dann werd ich doch lieber die 4 lüfter nehmen


----------



## 4clocker (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche 240mm Lüfter*

Was für ein Gehäuse hast du denn? Mach dir doch ne Adapter-Platte aus dünnem Holz und nen 225er Lüfter drauf. Ich hab nen 225er von Akasa, der ist an 7 Volt echt leise und macht ne Menge Luft


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (18. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche 240mm Lüfter*

Hast du das Zero 2 von NZXT als Gehäuse ?


----------



## The Ian (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche 240mm Lüfter*

ne das soll nicht das hehäuse belüften sondern nen externen radiator...nur dachte ich passt die anfrage besser in tiesen threat


----------



## _hellgate_ (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche 240mm Lüfter*

mit 4 120 biste besser dran leise und effizient kannst ja auch vllt 1/2 18cm drauf machen


----------



## derLordselbst (19. Mai 2009)

*AW: suche 240mm Lüfter*

240iger Lüfter oder etwas kleinere werden bisher vor allem als Grundausstattung bei neuen Gehäusen mitgeliefert. Im Nachrüst-Alltag sind sie noch nicht angekommen.

Die Erstausrüsterqualität ist oft eher bescheiden. Die zwei Expemplare, die ich bisher erleben durften, waren trotz niedriger Drehzahl doch etwas brummig.

Wenn Du vier ausgereifte, hochwertige 120mm Lüfter nimmst, hast Du wahrscheinlich die leisere Lüftung und kannst diese bei Umrüstung für andere Zwecke weiterverwenden. Fällt wirklich mal einer der Lüfter aus, kann der Radiator mit verringerter Leistung weiterarbeiten (oder Du regelst die anderen hoch) und die Ersatzbeschaffung ist problemlos.


----------

